# Red minor tetra tankmates?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The bar tank (110 gallon, planted ) was in need of some differing colors. I have in there currently, a pair of wild type scalare angels, a group of 7 rainbow emperor tetras, 8 emperor tetras and 12 otocats. Dad was saying they were all about the same color scheme ( which is true) and wanted some red. SO we got some red minors to go with the group. They are beautiful and school nicely, however they are large nippers of the angels fins. The easiest solution is to bring Phil and Lil (yeh, they have names haha) back home and find another centerpiece fish. I am looking for something that will go with these tetras, and add some good color. Also it has to be social because Phil and Lil love the attention and the customers adore the interactivity they get. 

So any recommendations?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure if you are looking for replacements for your angels or are hoping the addition of others will stop the serpaes from nipping. Fish profile Festivum Cichlids, Cichlasoma festivum, Tropical Fish The flag cichlid will go well with the angels and is sturdy enough to shut down the serpaes nipping, Severums are also nice but may turn the tank into a salad bar.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What about rainbows


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rainbows sound perfect! I was looking at a turquoise rainbow... wonder if they will do ok in there. Must research.

Dale, a replacement. The angels are now back in my 40 hex. Though its much smaller, they can breed as much as they want now without the tetras eating the fry and even be left alone.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rainbows are usually pretty peaceful.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have to check the ph. 7 to nine..... Dang things would have loved my Lawton water.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Boesmani and the irainian reds were always my favorites,Particulary the reds as besides being beautiful I watched mine change sex like clown fish to make the grouping work.One month she's a female,then the next month(due to loss of dominat male) she's the male!
I had my whole 135G just rainbows(and my clown loaches) and they were a great tank.
I really loved the reds(did I mention this?).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG the irainian red aare so cute! 

Can you give me any information on them? How about the more rounded bodied rainbows, did you ever keep any of those? These need to be larger than the tetras.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure what the round bodied rainbows are , but I did also have congo tetras with them and the rainbows were always bigger and still peaceful as Susan mentioned.
Mostly the threadfins and dwarf neons are small ,nano type fish.The reds ,turquoise and bosemani will get to 3 " easy.
Check this site out just for info or if you don't have good selection in your area;
Tropical Freshwater Aquarium Fish Mail Order - German Blue Rams, Cichlids & Labyrinth Fish, Rainbowfish and Blue-eyes
My LFS orders the blue eyes and some others from them,after I turned them on to the availability of "rare fish".


----------

